# Arbor Press Ratchet Modification



## omni_dilletante (May 24, 2016)

I have tried to use my Arbor Press lately and am frustrated with the fact that when I place something in the press the handle is not in a position where I can get good leverage.

My special gift is making simple things complicated to the point that I never can get around to doing them.  I was trying to think of how to integrate a ratchet wrench into the handle when Google rescued me.

I found the simple "Ratchet Modification".

This usually involves grinding out the lower two teeth of the rack.  I did not want to lose those two teeth so instead I milled out the area beneath the teeth.

It did not take me long this morning to make the modification.  It works great.  I highly recommend this modification to anyone and everyone.


----------



## malmac (Mar 19, 2017)

Glad it works for you - looks like a simple but good idea.


----------

